# Head/Party Boat



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone know of any headboats / partyboats that sail out of Kent Narrows ?

I'm fairly sure there are a couple I've seen, I just don't know their names or how to contact.

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

P&S has the best archive of local
fishing information around. When you 
have some time to kill, read through
some of the old reports from the last
few years. Some really great info 
there. Looking at my report from last
year, the spot were going off around 
this time. Everything is really behind
this year. Good luck. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11338&highlight=kent+narrows


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks Talapia*

Reading through your post, I was able to identify 2 headboats:
--Island Queen
--Captain Price II

Any preferences on who is better ?

Do you know the names of any other headboats down in the same area ?

Island Queen folks told me that there are about 5 to 6 -- I didn't want to ask them all the names as that's their competition...

I'm not turning up much on a google search...

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

You can also call Kentmorr Marina -(410) 643-0029 (south of Matapeake, off route 8) they may be able to give you the contact info for those operating out of there, one that comes to mind is the Breezin Thru, Capt. Sherman Hemsley I believe.

Just another alternative!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*George Jefferson ?*

Thanks Shaggy.

Ex


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Island Queen.....nottttttttt*

I Went Out On Her And Let Me Tell Ya ....we Spent 3 Hrs Adrift Taking On Water And He Wouldnt Give Us Our Mony Back. That Was With Captain Meridith And His Son. I Will Never Use Them Again And I Heard They Were Good... What A Joke. :--|


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MANDINGO, sorry you had a bad
experience. I have gone with
Capt Meredith twice and had
a great time on both occasions.

When did you go?


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*island queen pt 2*

the last visit was 2003 we were so mad we vowed never to go back. he could at least gave us some or all of our money back since we couldnt fish adrift and we helped him get the boat tied to a piling near shore that he and his 1st mate and son couldnt lasso. believe me i understand costs of fuel and all but if we r not fishing then lets negotiate because our trip that was planned in advance was a bust. i have fished with him before with my grandfather and never had a bad time. ok i said my piece u guys have a good one.


----------

